# Raw jelly



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

The other day (in desperation) ate a whole raw jelly-about 12-16 cubes? Anyway stopped my diarrhoea for the last few days. It is a bit sickly to eat that much and has way too many calories. Has anyone tried something similar. It does work so maybe we need to try gelatin or similar but need to avoid the sugar load.


----------



## IBS-D Veteran (Mar 2, 2010)

petra said:


> The other day (in desperation) ate a whole raw jelly-about 12-16 cubes? Anyway stopped my diarrhoea for the last few days. It is a bit sickly to eat that much and has way too many calories. Has anyone tried something similar. It does work so maybe we need to try gelatin or similar but need to avoid the sugar load.


Hi Petra, I don't know if this would be totally unconnected with what you've discovered - but it was recommended to me that I eat orange peel for bile acid overproduction which was causing severe pain down left side for weeks - and after eating some this morning I feel none of the discomfort that I'd become used to. I've read up on orange peel during the day and it seems we throw away the best part of the orange after we peel it!I hope this helps others and hope jelly continues to work for you.Cheers,Brian.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm sorry, but what is a raw jelly?


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

The cubes that are mixed with hot water to make jelly or jello,as its called in the US,are raw jelly/jello i assume.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

So, a gelatin cube?Interesting....never knew there was such a thing.Live and learn.


----------

